# Install FreeBSD with zfs



## F1R3-R4H (Apr 28, 2019)

Now I'm trying to install FreeBSD with 3 USB as mirrors. Would you recommend it to me? They are 2 of 16 GB and 1 of 8 GB.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 29, 2019)

Just to clarify, You want to install FreeBSD on a hard disk and have 3 USB Mirrors??
This is possible, but the problem is the slowest device is the fastest speed you will see.

You could use 8GB USB for a FreeBSD Install and use 2 of your 16GB USB as mirrors.(And have an extra 8GB on each device)
Please elaborate on what you want. All USB medium or USB and and hard disk?


----------



## mfaridi (May 7, 2019)

I installed FreeBSD on external hard disk and speed is good.


----------

